# Fortlaufende Versionsnummer in Fußzeile.



## jan_stephan (28. September 2003)

Hallo,

ich habe zahlreiche Word-Dokumente in denen ich jeweils das Datum, an dem das Dokument zuletzt abgespeichtert wurde in der Fußzeile anzeigen möchte. Dieses funktioniert recht einfach. Ich möchte allerdings auch, dass in der Fußzeile ein Index anzeigt wie oft das Dokument (verändert) abgespeichert wurde. 



Bsp.: Fußzeile


Stand: 15.10.2003                  Version 0013


Ich würde mich freuen könnte mir jemand bei diesem Problem weiterhelfen.

Danke


----------



## Konstantin Gross (29. September 2003)

Mit Word ist es so nicht machbar (wüsste nicht wie), vielleicht gibt es ja ein Addin (Plugin) dafür?


----------



## thekorn (30. September 2003)

*feld - einfügen*

du musst einfach in die fusszeile ein feld einfügen:
einfügen->feld...->dokumentinformation->docproperty->=unter option=RevisionNumber.

in diesem feld wird nun die versionsnummer des dokumentes angezeigt, die auch unter datei->eigenschaften->statistik erscheint


gruß
thekorn


----------

